# Tolerable exhaust decibel



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I just bought a set of Pacesetter LTs and mids. Currently, I only have muffler deletes which gives it a nice growl without going over the top. My friend's 06 has the same heads, mids and deletes and is unbearably loud but his is strictly for the strip (where it sounds great of course ha). I'd like to be able to take mine to the local meets, beach, etc. without cops looking for me in the next county. Will putting the stock mufflers back on kill the drag car sound enough? Will that hurt the headers' potential much with the tune? I'm more concerned with volume and performance than tone here.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The stock catback will not hurt your HP. These cars need mufflers. They just sound like loud noise without them. I'd run the stockers. You will be surprise how loud it still is but will be tolerable and even sound better.


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Great thank you!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mods like intake, TB, heads, cam, headers, cats or no, pipe size and mufflers all add to the volume. It's hard getting big power and a tame exhaust


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I actually just welded in some Flowmasters 50s delta flows and it's VERY quiet. It obviously is still quite loud at WOT, but 1-2.5k rpm range just putting around with the LTs and the 50s is literally slightly louder than stock. I took it to a meet w/ just the headers and straights just for fun. On my way home to put in the mufflers, I had 2 gentlemen compliment the car while I stopped at NAPA, and at a red light a couple of guys in a Jetta next to me even yelled 'that thing sounds awesome!'. I know pride cometh before the fall, but it was hard hearing that roar turn to a meow.


----------

